# Rhinestone Faces of a Person



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, everyone,

I'm looking for someone who can do detailed rhinestone job for me. I am looking to start my stone business with a picture of myself on a t shirt as an example to show my customers. 

Does anyone know anyone who does that type of stone work? Is it a pretty simple process or difficult?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Try Dakota Crystals. Welcome to Rhinestones


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck on doing faces. Unless you can sell them for A LOT of money, there is a lot of work involved, especially its an individual purchase and not a face you are going to be reselling over and over.

In my designs I've seen, you usually have 3 different size stones, ss6, ss10 ss16; multiple colors, light peach, dark topaz, siam, jet, crystal and 2000-3000 stones depending on how large the image is going to be. 

If you have a talented artist it would take a minimum of 2-3 hours to make something that someone would actually want to buy.

So with all the work in production and conversion, if you were getting $150.00 each, there may be some profit, but if you are are trying to sell it as a $40.00 item, you are going to be losing a lot of money.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Tour,

Doing faces is probably the hardest thing to do in rhinestones or spangles. Can I ask a marketing question? Why do you think your customers will respond to your face on a shirt? 

Are you famous or well known in your niche market? or do you plan on specializing in doing faces? If the answer is no than I would put the ego aside and find a more common image to appeal to your customers. 

For example: if you're going to appeal to the sports/cheer market, which is most common, you could come up with a complex, original design as you "show and tell" t shirt. 

But keep in mind that the largest rhinestone machines create 6 color/size designs in one pass, and not all suppliers can do that (I know because we sell the rhinestone machines and spangle machines). So you the more complex the design the more narrow your choice of transfer suppliers will be. On the other hand, all of our ProSpangle customers can do 6 colors.. and have the advantage of putting the spangles right next to each as opposed to having to leave spacing with rhinestones... it makes for a denser design.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

BidsMaven said:


> Try Dakota Crystals. Welcome to Rhinestones



This company specializes in EMBROIDERY so I don't understand why this was a referral to me. The lady that called me back didn't even have pricing of rhinestones.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

ifusion said:


> Good luck on doing faces. Unless you can sell them for A LOT of money, there is a lot of work involved, especially its an individual purchase and not a face you are going to be reselling over and over.
> 
> In my designs I've seen, you usually have 3 different size stones, ss6, ss10 ss16; multiple colors, light peach, dark topaz, siam, jet, crystal and 2000-3000 stones depending on how large the image is going to be.
> 
> ...



Ifusion, thanks for the valuable information. That actually helps out greatly. I know that I am personally not ready to do such a large project like that, but I don't want ANYONE to be able to challenge me with such a task and then I'm not prepared to take on the job. 

If I'm not all in, then I'm not in at all. Can you dig it?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try Sandy Jo at Rhinestone Templates


----------

